# lousy bluetooth

## rer

Bluetooth under linux/gentoo was never more than alpha-state, but after upgrading to bluez-4.6x from 4.32 it seems to become a huge crap. I tried to manage it with blueman-1.21, blueman-doesn´t recognize it as started. Devices I paired before with 4.32 are randomly not connectable or discoverable. After some time of running, I have 10 or more bluetoothd-daemons running, even when no devices are connected. I digged a little deeper into the init-scripts and I saw that bluetooth start does nothing more then triggering an udev-event that then calls bluetooth start again, some kind of recursion I don't understand. I don´t understand why gentoo aproves such crapware as stable. I don´t  blame blueman for that, they are doing the very best, someone can do with that bad documented, high volatile changing in architecture and interfaces peace of software. Its a real shame for the open-source and linux community,

----------

## egberts

If you know of a better way, you're always welcome to try and improve it...

Nothing is stopping you from improving it; Gentoo is AFAICT, the only source-based distros; thereby you have the source code, and you have a machine.

I'm always submitting minute improvements to various packages back to the maintainer (of which they always say THANKS!)

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

>  I digged a little deeper into the init-scripts and I saw that bluetooth start does nothing more then triggering an udev-event that then calls bluetooth start again, some kind of recursion I don't understand. 

 

I always seem to have to add "!bluetooth" to rc_hotplug(I think that's right) in rc.conf or i get similar issue as you. bluetooth started more than once and blueman can't connect to it. Adding that to rc.conf is what fixed it for me. You could give that a try.

----------

## rer

thanks for your advice rh1, had to apply  it in /etc/conf.d/rc in baselayout-1, but no improvement, still multiple instances of bluetoothd and no connecting blueman

----------

